# I am looking for a protection dog and i am btw german shephard or belgium mali ?



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

I really dont know what should i get btw german shephard or mali..i am a musician and i travel alot so i would like a dog that its good family protection dog..pls no stupid and sarcatic answers i just need ur help.
Thanx


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, gee, being a smart-alec yourself is going to get tons of people to be helpful!

If you'd like people's help I think you need to provide a LOT more information. You've provided virutally no info about your lifestyle other than you are "a musician and trael alot." 

How much time a day do you have to commit to giving the dog a workout--both physically and mentally?

What are your plans with the dog? JUST family protection? Agility? ScHH? Flyball? 

What exactly do you plan to do with the dog when you are out of town all the time? Doggy day care center? Relative will be at home? A friend watching?

What's your family situation? Live alone? Married? Kids? 

What do you want out of your dog other than family protection and what training are you planning on putting in for the "family protection" aspect? Just that having a GSD or Mal around will deter people or do you want it trained as a PPD?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think if you are on the road alot then you really need to research these breed better. Talk to reputable breeders and explain what you want.

These dogs need exercise, they need to be with their families, they need a job.

Do you want a highly trained dog? Do you want a deterant? Are you willing to deal with the civil responsibilities and liabilities that come with having a PPD trained dog?

What will you do with the dog if you find it does not have the drive for protection? Not all dogs are meant for that kind of work. 

Do you want a puppy or an already fully grown trained dog?

If the dog has a high drive for protection, are you capable of handling a high drive dog and being a leader?

Not being smart here but you have alot of research to do and alot of things to think about before purchasing a dog for "protection".


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

I will not b all the time on tour and when i am on tour my wife will run with a dog ..and yes i have kids a doughter.and yes just having gsd or mal for protection and of course as a family pet..i already hav a 90lb pitbull and he is preety intimitaed and can b more then that..like i said all i am asking no smat as answers just simple..german shephard or mal are better for family protection..thats all.
Thnx


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes i want like a pupp like 5 months old..and again yes i am doing alo of research and one of the research is here in gsd forum..i thought u guys can help..but i dont get rite answers..just think this way the dog its gone b a family dog ..gone b loved no matter if he has a drive or not ..thats not my point ..all i am asking is gsd or mali are better family protection.thats all,


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No one is going to recommend either for you. Dogs are not tools, they need to be cherished family members. A dog that barks is all you need for protection, unless you are a celebrity that is being stalked by rabid fans. A Cocker Spaniel would work just as well for barking and keeping intruders away. 

Not trying to be sarcastic or smart, trying to help. People will take you more seriously if you spelled *shepherd* correctly, and *Belgian Malinois* correctly. Then it would show that you already have an idea of these dogs are like, have done a bit of research for yourself, and are looking for more information.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

If you have a pittbull... I would tend to think that's all you need. I've had GSD's for years and while I never had to have the "protect" the kids, they keep their eyes on them and just seeing a 80-90lb dog is enough to make ppl think twice. I think you have that w/ the Pitt. 

A 90lb pitt is HUGE! I know I would stay away if I saw/heard one barking. It's really hard to say how a dog will react in a situation. There is another thread floating around about something similar. Who would know how they or the animal will react w/o ever being in that situation. Would the dog "protect" because instinct or because the fear that it sensed from it's family? Would it bark and snarl, most likely and that might be all that is needed. You CAN get sued if someone breaks into your home and your dog bites them. It's happened before.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tysonm said:


> and again yes i am doing alo of research and one of the research is here in gsd forum..i thought u guys can help..but i dont get rite answers..just think this way the dog its gone b a family dog ..gone b loved no matter if he has a drive or not ..thats not my point ..all i am asking is gsd or mali are better family protection.thats all,


I'm sorry but if the "right answers" are only those that agree with you instead of telling you things to consider about a breed we know and cherish then you probably won't get anything from this thread.

I don't think anyone on here will tell you to jump right to and get one breed over the other for protection.

If you want true protection install a home security system and buy a gun.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You have a bully breed dog and many of those are not good with other dogs. It is a question whether your current dog will accept the newcomer. It sounds like you already have a dog that is perfectly capable of protection.

As to which breed, the ability of the dog to protect depends on the amount of training you are willing to invest. Your wife would also have to keep up with the training.


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok i guess i have to b more clear here..someone said i should learn how to spell german shephard or mali .. We r not here on spellin b competion..u know wehn i say german shephard u know what i mean .also i am a celebrity thats why i want high protection dog for my family while i am not here..for the person who said to buy alarm...that would b too late till the cops come..also someone said that if somebody breaks into my house and my dog atack..i could b sued..no thats not true at all..my father is a judge so i know that for a fackt that if someone breaks into ur hosue and u have kids u have right to shoot him. Period. So pls lets just stick with my question and not how i am spelling gsd or mali or pitbull..thats its not the point ..why iam asking about these 2 breads is cuz one friend of mine recomendet mali he said that they r amazing high protective dog..also i have a big house 1 pitbull its not enough so i am planing in future to have 3 dogs but for now i just want 1 more.so again pls lets stick with the right answer its not about what i like to hear or what i dont.
Thanx


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 12, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> No one is going to recommend either for you. Dogs are not tools, they need to be cherished family members. A dog that barks is all you need for protection, unless you are a celebrity that is being stalked by rabid fans. A Cocker Spaniel would work just as well for barking and keeping intruders away.
> 
> Not trying to be sarcastic or smart, trying to help. People will take you more seriously if you spelled *shepherd* correctly, and *Belgian Malinois* correctly. Then it would show that you already have an idea of these dogs are like, have done a bit of research for yourself, and are looking for more information.


 
Way more incorrectly spelled words than that! Not making fun, people just seem to take you more seriously if you take the time to spell correctly. Such as "going to be", not "gone b".


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My take is that a malinois is way more high strung than a shepherd.So if you go Mal you MUST plan on lots of exercise.If you are that concerned I think maybe a body guard is best idea.If not a body guard then get which ever dog and get into PPD with it with your wife so she has control over it.I think a mal or Shepherd will protect the same it's a matter of needs that is an issue.Depending on your Pit couldn't it protect you with training? PPD isn't just for Shepherds or Mals.Why is your pit not going to do the job for you.Also you probably will want what ever type you decide is one that is older and fully trained.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

If you say that you are a celebrity, than perhaps you can find a dog that is already trained and bring them into your house for added protection. A guard dog perhaps? If you have the financial means, perhaps you could find one that is already trained to protect and patrol?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I'll say it...if you're getting a dog for protection only don't get either a GSD or Mal. They are meant to be with their people at all times and it sounds like you want a patroler, not something that is going to be like glue to you. I think a GSD would be waaay too much for you considering what I'm reading in your posts (what you want the dog for). GSD's need mental work and phsyical work, ESPECIALLY if you are going to use it for PPD...you HAVE to keep up on the training. But a Mal would be way beyond you, I think. As they are for most of the population. Mal's are notoriously high energy, compulsive dogs and as a general rule need a saavy owner that will give them a job. And just being a "guard dog" is not going to cut it. 

I really do think you need to reevaluate why you need this dog. First off, many a homeowner has been charged with murder for shooting intruders. It's hit and miss if a DA's Office is going to pursue the charges. Also, a dog is NOT going to be able to battle with someone armed with a gun or knife. If you are genuinely worried about that, look somewhere other than a dog. Up your security. Get cameras. Whatever. don't rely on a dog to save you. They are only "human" and are not some super creatures that are going to save you under all circumstances.

And with a pitbull you need to be very careful about the dog that you introduce to your family, especially if you trained and raised it to be a "protection" dog like you plan on with your new dog. They are notoriously dog aggressive and likely will not tolerate another ballsy, drivey, dominant dog in their house with them.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

For a minute here I thought Ali was the worst poster on these boards in terms of grammar/spelling but this poster takes the cake. 

I cannot even begin to comprehend anything in this thread without having a migraine just trying. 

Thanks to those of you willing to help this guy. Takes more patience than I have to dole out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tysonm said:


> Ok i guess i have to b more clear here..someone said i should learn how to spell german shephard or mali .. We r not here on spellin b competion..u know wehn i say german shephard u know what i mean .also i am a celebrity thats why i want high protection dog for my family while i am not here..for the person who said to buy alarm...that would b too late till the cops come..also someone said that if somebody breaks into my house and my dog atack..i could b sued..no thats not true at all..my father is a judge so i know that for a fackt that if someone breaks into ur hosue and u have kids u have right to shoot him. Period. So pls lets just stick with my question and not how i am spelling gsd or mali or pitbull..thats its not the point ..why iam asking about these 2 breads is cuz one friend of mine recomendet mali he said that they r amazing high protective dog..also i have a big house 1 pitbull its not enough so i am planing in future to have 3 dogs but for now i just want 1 more.so again pls lets stick with the right answer its not about what i like to hear or what i dont.
> Thanx


*I smell a troll*....a celebrity is going to have a professional body guard service and anyone whose father is a judge should have more than a first grade spelling ability and at least be able to spell "fackt" correctly. They are also going to know that if you train a dog to attack, and that dog attacks, there is a possibility for a lawsuit. 

Sounds like someone didn't get candy for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not buying this....


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

I have th cameras and alarms all over my house but those would b to late if something would happen.so cameras or allarms not so great for the monet ..but for investigation ..yes they r good.about buying a protective dog..i dont trust those with my kid..so i reather get him as a puppy..and then ill pay ppd for protection..i just need to konw about thise 2 breeds.my pitbull like i said erlier he is great but i said it very clear that i have a big house so 1 dog is not enough when i say big i mean really big..so my pit is amazing but i need more then 1 dog for this house.

Thanx


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

definitely don't get a german shephard.



tysonm said:


> I really dont know what should i get btw german shephard or mali..i am a musician and i travel alot so i would like a dog that its good family protection dog..pls no stupid and sarcatic answers i just need ur help.
> Thanx


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think your best bet is to talk with some trainers and breeders to get there suggestions for your situation.
If you get a puppy it will do you NO good for at least 2 yrs,that is why I suggested and adult trained dog.Good Luck on your decision.


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

jax08 said:


> *i smell a troll*....a celebrity is going to have a professional body guard service and anyone whose father is a judge should have more than a first grade spelling ability and at least be able to spell "fackt" correctly. They are also going to know that if you train a dog to attack, and that dog attacks, there is a possibility for a lawsuit.
> 
> Sounds like someone didn't get candy for valentine's day.


well i am not american so like i said earlier lets stick with dogs and not with my english ok sweety.and u should do some research about if the burgler comes into ur house with a gun or anything and wants to atack and if ur dog atacks him..if ther persong get sued cuz of that..no sweety read more.Happy Valentine


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

tysonm said:


> I have th cameras and alarms all over my house but those would b to late if something would happen.so cameras or allarms not so great for the monet ..but for investigation ..yes they r good.about buying a protective dog..i dont trust those with my kid..so i reather get him as a puppy..and then ill pay ppd for protection..i just need to konw about thise 2 breeds.my pitbull like i said erlier he is great but i said it very clear that i have a big house so 1 dog is not enough when i say big i mean really big..so my pit is amazing but i need more then 1 dog for this house.
> 
> Thanx


Then do some research before posting this nonsense. I can guarantee that no one on this board is going to recommend a goldfish to you let alone a GSD or mali. Stop posting and start reading would be a great start.


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank u


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Please don't feed the TROLL....*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tysonm said:


> well i am not american so like i said earlier lets stick with dogs and not with my english ok sweety.


ummmm....many other countries than the United States speak English...in fact...English did not even originate in North America...and look at how much the spelling improved in just a few minutes...

Sorry...I'll stop tossing tidbits to the troll now...just couldn't resist cuz it was too funny.


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> ummmm....many other countries than the United States speak English...in fact...English did not even originate in North America...and look at how much the spelling improved in just a few minutes...
> 
> Sorry...I'll stop tossing tidbits to the troll now...just couldn't resist cuz it was too funny.


ok sweety u r rite..thank u for not making fun of me..and u dont know where i am from..but its ok..kisses


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This sounds like a scenario from a mafia movie with the macho dogs patrolling the grounds 

The question you are asking tyson is which of the two guns to buy, which one will kill the intruder better. The answer is, if you really have to ask the question, can you shoot? You can miss with any gun. With your attitude, I doubt that you will be able to handle a trained dog.

I suggest that you get a bodyguard for your family.


----------



## tysonm (Feb 14, 2010)

wow this is a " great forum" ok anyways thanx.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder.. if a man were to break in your house and your dog attached and perhaps killed the man.. what would happen to the dog? Would he have to be seized? Destroyed? How would that effect your children? 

Perhaps you should call Cesar Millian? Maybe he's got a few extra dogs around?


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 12, 2010)

If your Dad is a judge, then you have been here long enough to learn how to spell the simple words. Just a thought. I realize most of these comments have not helped you at all to find the answer you're looking for, but then again I think they have. You should get neither.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There is no right answer regarding the breed question. 

Not being a smart alec, but I would have a gun or a body guard for protection rather than a dog.

If you have an intimidating looking dog then that usually suffices for any protection a person might need from a dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To be honest, GSD vs. Malinois...both dogs can do the job. It's probably a matter of personal preference. None of us can really answer that for you. You have to put in the time doing the research and actually getting to know both breeds in order to make an informed decision for your family. Also this is a GSD board so it's unlikely that many people are going to be recommending Malinois or have the same level of knowledge and experience with that breed.

If you need a dog to protect/patrol your estate, I don't think either are a good choice. There are other breeds that are better suited for this type of protection.

I don't really understand what is meant by the dog being a protection dog and a family pet. Which is it? If you want a good protection dog that's going to take a lot of time and hard work from you (or whoever will handle the dog). You can't just get an expensive pet and assume it will protect you and actually be under your control.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess I would ask, why not get another pit ? Or how about a rottie?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A judge, an expert in US law, whose son does not speak/write English?

How pfishy


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

tysonm said:


> wow this is a " great forum" ok anyways thanx.


Well. I must say, if you are who you claim, than you came off really the wrong way. It doesn't matter if you are from the USA or not. posting in a combative manner will not win any brownie points w/ anyone. 

I think you have gotten pretty good advice on the difference of breeds. GSDs are more family oriented than the BM, but it's all about training. A puppy won't start to 'protect' for like 2 years. What are you going to do in the meantime? 

Many adult dogs are wonderful w/ children and have been given up for various reasons. Maybe even from becoming too protective? Look at rescues. Why not get another pitbull? Maybe the opposite sex as the one you have now? The biggest deterrent of a dog is its bark. 

This dog will have to be extensively trained so it can tell the difference between a family friend or business associate or a threat. 

My point is, if you have the money for a really big house, then you should have the funds to acquire any style dog that you want. 

Can a dog be a pet and a guard dog trained to attack and protect? Truthfully, I do not know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Careful Rebel...he starts calling you nasty names like 'sweety' and sends kisses if you question him with logic. :rofl:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, what a creeper! That was nasty.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Perhaps there is an opportunity for a provider of executive protection dogs here....


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I love this thread.....I feel so normal. Not a common event for me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wheres Doc when we need him?


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

I just have to say.. if you're such a celebrity, and you apparently have a big home (and im assuming its not some large shanty), don't you have any connections to find a dog? Don't you have any celebrity friends that might know someone? 

Look up breeders with good reputations/testimonials and start calling them to ask questions and start learning about the breed. If its a good breeder, they will be more than happy to give you some tips to help you along the way, even if you don't buy THEIR dogs.

And yeah...he's maybe kinda troll-ish? lol, ya'll are funny!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It might be interesting to check whether "ali" has morphed into a "tyson", if a moderator is around


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

tysonm said:


> Ok i guess i have to b more clear here..someone said i should learn how to spell german shephard or mali .. We r not here on spellin b competion..u know wehn i say german shephard u know what i mean .also i am a celebrity thats why i want high protection dog for my family while i am not here..for the person who said to buy alarm...that would b too late till the cops come..also someone said that if somebody breaks into my house and my dog atack..i could b sued..no thats not true at all..my father is a judge so i know that for a fackt that if someone breaks into ur hosue and u have kids u have right to shoot him. Period. So pls lets just stick with my question and not how i am spelling gsd or mali or pitbull..thats its not the point ..why iam asking about these 2 breads is cuz one friend of mine recomendet mali he said that they r amazing high protective dog..also i have a big house 1 pitbull its not enough so i am planing in future to have 3 dogs but for now i just want 1 more.so again pls lets stick with the right answer its not about what i like to hear or what i dont.
> Thanx


 
Wow. Your father is a judge and you cant spell "fact?"
I think you should go elsewhere & ask this question because you REALLY shouldnt be on a computer if you cant spell.
:headbang:
Stick with your pitbull.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Since you travel a lot and being a celebrity, I think it is not wise to have a puppy for you. Probably you won't have enough time to raise a pup. Raising a protection dog from puppy hood is **** of a job, and requires so much time and effort. I think you should get an adult trained protection dog, it is what celebrities do. I don't agree with the statement that ''Malinois makes better protection dog'' a well bred working line shepherd is just perfect. One of the police K9 handler in Florida told me that for especially protection you need to look for trained adult dogs. You may not know that if a pup is gonna be a good cut for protection even after lots of evaluations. I think the best thing to do in your case, to look for a trained adult protection dog. Good Luck.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is naive to think that the problem is solved by buying a trained dog. These dogs are like a loaded gun. The owner has to know how to use them, otherwise they are a disaster waiting to happen and the owner, the family or their friends and guests may end up injured. A trained protection dogs needs lifetime maintenance training by the owner. Now there are plenty of shady and irresponsible individuals out there who will sell a "protection" dog to people who have bucks but no knowledge, and the outcome is often very sad. A trained protection dog is more dog than what a "normal" owner is capable of handling.

I would disagree about celebrities and trained protection dogs, the celebrities with dogs I often adopt rescue dogs, many are voices for homeless animals. On the other hand, there are many tough protection dogs in Hollywood mob movies.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I second you Rebel, you are absolutely right. Many people can't control them and disasters happen. I just remember one breeder that making advertisements that celebrities get protection dogs from him. So I made this advise so spontaneously without thinking deeply. Sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There was a thread some time ago about a kennel in FL selling 'protection trained' dogs for big bucks. The dog posted here was fearful, had poor nerves and was fear aggressive. There were many poblems after the owner returned the dog. A responsible kennel will evaluate the owner to make sure they can handle the animal and they will also train the owner.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

tysonm said:


> Ok i guess i have to b more clear here..someone said i should learn how to spell german shephard or mali .. We r not here on spellin b competion..u know wehn i say german shephard u know what i mean .also i am a celebrity thats why i want high protection dog for my family while i am not here..for the person who said to buy alarm...that would b too late till the cops come..also someone said that if somebody breaks into my house and my dog atack..i could b sued..no thats not true at all..my father is a judge so i know that for a fackt that if someone breaks into ur hosue and u have kids u have right to shoot him. Period. So pls lets just stick with my question and not how i am spelling gsd or mali or pitbull..thats its not the point ..why iam asking about these 2 breads is cuz one friend of mine recomendet mali he said that they r amazing high protective dog..also i have a big house 1 pitbull its not enough so i am planing in future to have 3 dogs but for now i just want 1 more.so again pls lets stick with the right answer its not about what i like to hear or what i dont.
> Thanx


Do you feel you are more important than the regular Joe? You sure talk like you do. Glad I'm no celebrity. Money would be nice, but common sense is worth more that money.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

tysonm said:


> Ok i guess i have to b more clear here..


:spittingcoffee:opcorn:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

If you want a German Shepherd on crack, get the Malinois. 

JUST KIDDING!

Malinois are not for people who travel a lot or small children.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You keep mentioning the "right answer." Everyone is giving you their honest opinion, and you're getting upset because it's not what you wanted to hear. Don't expect everyone to bow down to you and say, "Oh, get a _____ because it fits your lifestyle perfectly!" Everyone here is more concerned about the dogs that could eventually be involved than telling someone what they want to hear. 
You said you travel a lot. I'm doubting that you could train a protection dog on the road. 
You also said you'd rather have a puppy and raise it than getting an adult protection dog. Why? The puppy will be useless for protection until about 2 years old, as others have said. Also, you said you didn't care if the dog didn't have the right drive. What's the point of your continued postings saying you want a protector, then, if you don't care whether or not it has the right drive? I guarantee you the single pit bull will be plenty of protection. I know I wouldn't be breaking into anyone's house with a single 90 lb. pit bull. If there was one or twenty, I'd stay away!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I keep thinking about how you said you have a really big house so you need several dogs. As if they're going to be walking around in regularly scheduled patrols. Any GSD you get is not going to be patrolling the property; he will be in the room where your family is. If you close the door, he will lie right outside with his body pressed against the door so you trip over him when you walk out.


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm just floored here. I'm a new member on these boards so I'm going to try to tread lightly. I'm not attacking your intelligence here but I think you're better off buying pepperspray for protection. I'm just judging by your posts on "your" thread here and I will say that I dont think an animal..any..is right for you and your situation. If you for some reason decide that a pet is the right choice for you and your family..I would suggest a...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the idea of three dogs patrolling the big property comes from those mafia movies, I believe the ones I saw had scary dobermans. This is not so far fetched though, we did have applicants who had a large property, unfenced, and wanted to adopt a couple of GSDs to protect and patrol the property. In addition the same dogs were supposed to be service dogs for the wife who had MS and they would have been kept in the basement and outside. These were well-off, educated people and it was impossible to prove to them that this is a huge liability. The husband kept claiming that it is OK if their dog bites someone on their property. 
Some people know better and it is impossible to prove things to them. But the macho protection dog is in with macho individuals.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

RebelGSD said:


> I think the idea of three dogs patrolling the big property comes from those mafia movies, I believe the ones I saw had scary dobermans. .


Dobermans? I can't imagine a Doberman patrolling a big property on their own (without a human to lean on-- literally. 

Maybe a Bullmastiff. That way they can knock the intruder down for you and hold them while you call the cops-- no bite, no sue.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Dobermans? I can't imagine a Doberman patrolling a big property on their own (without a human to lean on-- literally.
> 
> Maybe a Bullmastiff. That way they can knock the intruder down for you and hold them while you call the cops-- no bite, no sue.


Or maybe a great Dane? My friend has 3, and if you're sitting on the couch, you better have room on your lap, 'cause they're comin' to sit on you! xD They'll argue over who gets to sit down on someone. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have to just keep checking this thread because its my entertainment for the evening...

such is my life!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not trying to feed a troll so just assuming the OP might be serious. Like it or not, wealthy and famous people *can *and _*do*_ purchase PP dogs. When looking for such a dog it's as, if not more important to do your homework and buy from a reputable trainer, just as when looking for a reputable breeder when buying a pup.

I'm speaking only from my personal experience in years gone by working and living at a training facility. I worked with many dogs that were in training as PP, Patrol, Narcotics and dual purpose dogs. Some seem to have some misconceptions about what a good PP dog is. During those years these were my "foster" dogs. Since many spent their lives as kennel dogs in Germany prior to being selected for further training. They needed house manners, etc., so they came home and lived with my family, including my children, dogs, cat, bird as part of their training. Only dogs with the soundest of temperaments were chosen for training so I never felt like I had a loaded weapon in my house. I'm sure K9 handlers whose partners live as part of their families feel the same. 

I'm sure there are bad trainers out there, just as there are bad breeders so research, research, research before buying.
Then be prepared to either bring your entire family to stay a good amount of time near the kennel so the adults can receive their training with the dog _*or*_ plan to pick up the tab for the trainer to deliver the dog to you, his expenses for the stay, travel, shipping the dog if you're out of the area and receive your training at home.

As stated by some, if you are looking for a trained PP dog you will be looking at adult dogs. No trainer can guaranty that a puppy will have what it takes for this training down the line. They can make an educated guess but no guarantees. My former boss wouldn't even test an immature dog for this type of training.

This whole thread has me kind of confused as to what the OP is actually looking for. A trained PP dog, an area protection dog, a dog trained to show aggression on command (what we referred to as a threat dog) or just a family pet who by looks alone will be a deterrent? There are huge differences here.

I had limited experience with Mals. The few that came through the kennel when I was there all ended up going to homes with K9 handlers with previous experience so IMO I'd have to say the GSD would make the better family pet. Again, I'm speaking from my personal experience. Dogs are individuals, just like people so I'm sure there are plenty of Mals out there who are great family members but I didn't happen to cross paths with them. As a general rule I think they're more suited to the experienced handler.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree that dogs trained for personal protection can be wonderful companions with people who know how to handle them. They can be very dangerous in the hands of individuals who don't understand what they have and did not have adequate training to manage them (or are not at home to manage them. The OP left me with the impression that he wants a dog as tough as possible without wanting to learn about the implications of it and has a bad attitude about advice and learning.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Chicagocanine said:


> Dobermans? I can't imagine a Doberman patrolling a big property on their own.


You never watched "Magnum PI" with Tom Selleck? "Zeus! Apollo! Patrol!" and the dogs would run around the estate looking for evil doers.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> You never watched "Magnum PI" with Tom Selleck? "Zeus! Apollo! Patrol!" and the dogs would run around the estate looking for evil doers.


My dad LOOKS like Magnum PI... HAHAHAHAHAHA Just throwing that out there!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

BlackPuppy said:


> You never watched "Magnum PI" with Tom Selleck? "Zeus! Apollo! Patrol!" and the dogs would run around the estate looking for evil doers.


Nope-- I watched "The Doberman Gang" instead so I figured that Dobermans are owned by the criminals, not the "good guys", and help them to commit robberies. 

The only "working" Dobermans I know personally are therapy dogs.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

tysonm said:


> ..i already hav a 90lb pitbull and he is preety intimitaed and can b more then that..


seems you basically already have what you are looking for. buy a gun and make sure you and your wife learn to use it. get an alarm system.

-90 lb pitbull
-gun
-security system

that is about all you could do. i dont see how adding another dog to the mix has any benefits. if you are wealthy, some private guards could be added to the mix while you are away.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Though the "celebrity" is long gone, I have to wonder...

I don't know what award we won, but.....

Alarms
Cameras
90 lbs. Pit Bull

Celebrity looking for advice on whether to get a "german shephard or belgium mali" for protection? How did this board get so lucky to have such a following?!


P.S. "German Shepherd" and "Belgian Malinois."


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Chicagocanine said:


> Nope-- I watched "The Doberman Gang" instead so I figured that Dobermans are owned by the criminals, not the "good guys", and help them to commit robberies.
> 
> The only "working" Dobermans I know personally are therapy dogs.


Ah..."The Doberman Gang." What a great movie  

There's a dog being sold on the Database that is a trained SAR Doberman (and comes complete with a video about his work)  

I <3 Dobies!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

* Move to a better neighborhood if there is such a serious threat of people breaking into your large, sprawling mansion. I hear many areas where the rich and famous live are gated communities, which would provide additional protection beyond the protection measures around your home.

* Hire a professional company to identify weak points in your home's protection, alarm, and surveillance system and have them install a better system / build better fencing / etc. to improve your home's security.

* If you live in a state where you can obtain a concealed carry permit, apply for such a permit for both yourself AND your wife. Take any firearms classes offered and practice at the range frequently. Having a permit to carry and having firearms in the home are absolutely useless if you cannot use them in a "real world" scenario. Celebrity money buys good, private instruction.

* Get the idea out of your head that a protection trained dog will spend its day "patrolling" your mansion and its grounds. This does not happen. Protection trained dogs are useful only when they are with the handler who controls them and can use them for protection when needed. If you need your mansion patrolled, hire a professional body guard / security company to do so.

* Neither a German Shepherd NOR a Malinois will suit your purposes.

* I still think you're a troll.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How about a moat with Piranhas? I think that would be a nice extra security system in addition to what you already have. A lot more dependable than either a German Shepherd or a Belgian Malinois.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Castlemaid said:


> How about a moat with Piranhas?


Just have to make sure it's a whole school of Pirahnas and not one or two


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What you really need is sharks with frickin' laser beams on their heads.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I hear this guy is available:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Emoore said:


> What you really need is sharks with frickin' laser beams on their heads.


Would you settle for some ill-tempered mutant sea bass?


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Love this thread! 

First off, it takes talent to use "tyson's" type of grammar and spelling!! Second, I wouldn't recommend him getting a gold fish either. If he has a 90# pit, a fit GSD is just going to look like a kitten. I think this guy is a fake- he hasn't returned. Also, as paranoid as he seems about protecting his "large property" I dont know that he should own a gun either!!! Who cares about protecting the wife and child- just the material possessions... its been a good laugh guys!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

SouthernThistle said:


> Ah..."The Doberman Gang." What a great movie
> 
> There's a dog being sold on the Database that is a trained SAR Doberman (and comes complete with a video about his work)


Yep I loved that movie. Oh wow a SAR trained Dobie... :wub: I actually almost adopted a Dobie from rescue instead of getting Bianca.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps something with sharp....pointy teeth?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

SouthernThistle said:


> Perhaps something with sharp....pointy teeth?


Yeah, but you can take that out with the Holy Hand Grenade.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

_[comment removed by moderator]_ And work on your grmmer b/c its haard 2 raed.
German Shepherds are SO MUCH MORE THAN JUST PROTECTION DOGS. You're coming off like you strictly want the dog for protection. Look into the breed. Look into what it NEEDS, instead of what YOU want. There are a lot of other 'intimidating' breeds, let's name a few, shall we? : 


Doberman pinscher
Great Dane
American Bulldog
Bullmastiff
Thai Ridgeback
Rottweiler
Tosa Inu
Cane corso
Belgian Shepherd, maybe even a boxer etc. etc
ALL of these breeds would and can make good 'guard' dogs - most of them naturally (I'm guessing this is why you want a GSD) but it also depends on how well you train them. Also depends on the breeding lines. Please remember that every single dog, gaurd dog, small dog, any dog.. has their very own personality. Some things are unexpected. I expected my puppy to be more of an individual, which she is, but she is almost always less than 10 feet away from me. Dobermans can be extremely manipulative and I probably would not recommend them for a first dog as an owner. Every dog is different though. This is based on the experience that I have with dogs. 
At first glance, you might be afraid of a great dane instead of a bernese mountain dog but given that great danes are more.. laid back, they won't charge at you like a bernese might.
Again, this is all just based on the dogs that I have worked with. Not generally saying the BMs will charge at you for no reason. ANY dominant dog would do that.
All dogs are different. You need to take this into consideration. Have you looked into the bout of health problems that can or will come with a GSD? Do you plan on looking for an actual BREEDER who works to breed out as many bads with the dogs health as possible? Are you planning to adopt or are you just going to look it up in the newspaper?
Getting an older dog MIGHT tick your current dog off more than introducing it as an 8 week old pup.
You said you're a musician, not a scientiest but this is all common things that you need to consider.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

heather122 said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> First off, it takes talent to use "tyson's" type of grammar and spelling!! Second, I wouldn't recommend him getting a gold fish either. If he has a 90# pit, a fit GSD is just going to look like a kitten. *I think this guy is a fake- he hasn't returned. *Also, as paranoid as he seems about protecting his "large property" I dont know that he should own a gun either!!! Who cares about protecting the wife and child- just the material possessions... its been a good laugh guys!


 
.. maybe it's Ali2020 (sorry, I realllllly couldn't resist) :wild::bump:


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

tysonm said:


> *well i am not american so like i said earlier lets stick with dogs and not with my english ok* sweety.and u should do some research about if the burgler comes into ur house with a gun or anything and wants to atack and if ur dog atacks him..if ther persong get sued cuz of that..no sweety read more.Happy Valentine


 

I'm not American either. I'm not even out of highschool and I can spell properly. I believe there is a 'spell check' option on here somewhere.
Look into it!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Kaity said:


> I'm not American either. I'm not even out of highschool and I can spell properly. I believe there is a 'spell check' option on here somewhere.
> Look into it!


Another option is to use Firefox. It has an automatic spelling check which will underline misspelled words in red, and if you right-click on the word it will give you suggestions on the spelling.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

"But it's just a little bunny rabbit!"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

SouthernThistle said:


> Perhaps something with sharp....pointy teeth?



Hey, I have one of those!


Run away! Run away!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Another option is to use Firefox. It has an automatic spelling check which will underline misspelled words in red, and if you right-click on the word it will give you suggestions on the spelling.


I use google chrome and it also has this feature.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

"is your security system behind the bunny rabbit?"

"No, it IS the bunny rabbit!"


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Chicagocanine said:


> Hey, I have one of those!
> 
> 
> Run away! Run away!


One of my best guy friends' fiancée's little girl spent the night over at his house one day. PoolBoy (long story) likes kids, doesn't have any, and is a self-professed bachelor (that worked out well!) The little girl was used to sleeping with a stuffed animal so PB went and found a "bunny" for her to sleep with. When I went over to visit the next day, he showed me the bunny...opened its mouth...and sure enough...it had sharp pointy teeth (well not REALLY sharp - but the fact that someone gave a 4 year old THE rabbit as a "sweet bunny to sleep with" is hilarious!)


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

As an owner of a Belgian Groenendael.... this is not the dog for you! The drive and intensity combined with their naturally strong and protective instincts are not appropriate for the inexperienced owner. They only make excellent family pets if their owner can properly challenge their minds with a firm and consistent hand. I personally didn't know what I was getting into when I got my Belgian and boy let me tell you I had an eye awaking experience. I can say even after 3 years of training my Belgian still has issues I'm trying to correct. I would say german working lines of the GSD probably would follow these same concepts.... but the average GSD that was bred for the purpose of being a "family pet" isn't going to be much more than a loving velcro dog. My GSD was bred for beings a family pet and he continues to lay on my feet while my Belgian rips through the yard if someone happens to walk in front of my house. Mind you he's 90lbs and the Belgian is 56lbs.... size has nothing to do with it.

I suggest you move to a better neighborhood and re-evaluate your needs for a second dog since you clearly do not have time to train one. It's obvious you only selfish intensions for this dog.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

KohleePiper said:


> I personally didn't know what I was getting into when I got my Belgian and boy let me tell you I had an eye awaking experience.


Isn't that true. My Doerak was such a good boy and came trained already. I believe he was a Dutch Sheperd mix. So, I though, "this is easy", and got my Malinois. YIKES! NOT! And even though Balto is a good boy, I see that he wants more. The snow we just got this last week is really making his life miserable. And yet I'm trying to foster another dog. I hope they all like each other. LOL!


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

I think both breeds may be suited for what you may be looking for. But I agree that bringing in a second dog in a one dog home can be difficult, depends on how well socialized your pitt is and I think you could work on that more before the pup comes in. We have a rottie mix that would not tolerate a young adult, not even 5 months, but was great when we got our GSD at 8 weeks. And we have always had several dogs and have four now. I would recommend you find a good kennel for both breeds and talk to the kennel owners about both dogs. Even though all breeds have general traits, a reputable kennel will be able to possible evaluate the available pups and help make a personality match to your family. I am only familar with the GSD and I am a newbie at that. But I love my boy and wouldn't trade anything for him. Even though he is only 21 months old, I feel as if he would do anything to protect me. He is a great family dog and a great protector with a keen sense of what is going on around him.


----------

